# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  ::.مكتبة كربلاء الحسين.::

## Hussain.T

*:: مكتبة كربلاء الحسين ::*<< السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته >>

عظم الله لكم الأجر جميعا في شهداء كربلاء .. 
ووفقنا الله وإياكم في إحياء ليالي عاشوراء ..

..:: مكتبة كربلاء الحسين ::.. 
.. مكتبة لكل ما نحتاجه في التصاميم الكربلائية .. 
.. مخطوطات كربلائية ، صور للحرم والضريح  ..
.. ويمكننا جميعا المساهمة والمشاركة في الطرح ..

ربما تأخرت في الطرح لكن هكذا شاءالقضاء روفي ما سمحت لي حتى اني ارتب ليكم الملفات اتحملوني


========
اولا: المخطوطات 






اضغط على الرابط للتحميل بصيغة ai
http://alhashem26.googlepages.com/Moharam1429ai.rar
==





اضغط للتحميل بصيغة ai
http://alhashem26.googlepages.com/OldMoharam1429ai.rar

===

=


=


=



=

=


=



=



=



=



===
*يمنع النقل من دون ذكر المصدر*

يتبع

----------


## احلى ليل

مأجورين

مااشاء الله..وجدت ما أبحث عنه بين طياتكم

جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك اخي الكريم

وأجركم على صاحب الامر

----------


## Hussain.T

يتبع \ المخطوطات



=



=




=
ويتيع لاحقا

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مأجور ومثاااااب_ 
_يعطيكـ العاااااااااافيهـ_ 
_وعساااااااااااااكـ على القووووووووووووووهـ_

----------


## Hussain.T

> مأجورين
> 
> مااشاء الله..وجدت ما أبحث عنه بين طياتكم
> 
> جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك اخي الكريم
> 
> وأجركم على صاحب الامر



مشكوووره خية على المرور الرائع

وان شاء الله كل ما تحتاجين شي تلاقيه عندنا

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> _مأجور ومثاااااب_ 
> 
> _يعطيكـ العاااااااااافيهـ_ 
> 
> _وعساااااااااااااكـ على القووووووووووووووهـ_



أجرنا وأجركم إن شاء الله



الله يعافيك

ويسلمووو على المرور الحلو

نورتينا

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

تابع\ المخطوطات



=



=



=



=



=



يتبع ايضا.. :rolleyes:

----------


## Hussain.T

تابع\ المخطوطات



=

المخطوطات خلصت ..

الآن الصور 

لكن لماذا لا توجد مشاركة؟؟

----------


## Hussain.T

ثانيا\ الصور <<اعذروني ملخبطين وعفسة ما قدرت اسوي فيهم شي



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=

يتبع لاحقا..

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله عليك ياشبل
مخطوطات في قمة الروعة
الله يجزاك خير يارب
على هالمخطوطات الرائعة
وعلى الصور الروعة
وعن نفسي أستفدت منهم كثير ..
بس عندي ملاحظة لما حملت الرابطين الموجودين 
ماطلع لي كل المخطوطات الموجوده هنا ..
فهل في روابط غير هذول أو أيش ..
والله يعطيك الف عافية شبل
وتستاهل مني تقييم على المجهود الجميل ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## Hussain.T

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ماشاء الله عليك ياشبل
> مخطوطات في قمة الروعة
> الله يجزاك خير يارب
> على هالمخطوطات الرائعة
> وعلى الصور الروعة
> وعن نفسي أستفدت منهم كثير ..
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اممم

صراحة ما انتبهت لان مسوي عفسة في الجهاز 

بس بشوف لك وبرد عليك

الله يعافيك

ومشكووووره على المرور الحلو والملاحظة الرائعة وعلى التقييم

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*مآجورين ،،*

*مآشاء الله عليك خيي مجهود أكثر من روعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*ميزآن اعمآلك يآرب ،،*

*لاعدمنآ جهودك الطيبه ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عااافية 

مثااب أخوي .. وبانتظار المزيد من الصــور

ألف تحية

----------


## Hussain.T

> *السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*
> 
> *مآجورين ،،*
> 
> *مآشاء الله عليك خيي مجهود أكثر من روعهـ ،،*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*
> 
> *ميزآن اعمآلك يآرب ،،*
> ...



وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام

مشكووورة خية ع الطلة الرائعة

نورتي الصفحة بوجودك

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> يعطيك ألف عااافية 
> 
> مثااب أخوي .. وبانتظار المزيد من الصــور
> 
> ألف تحية



الله يعافيك خية

ان شاء الله قريباً

ويسلمووو ع المرور الحلو

لا عدمنا هالطله 

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

تابع\ الصور



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=



=

يتبع لا حقا

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ربـــــي مليووون عاافية 

متــابعة

----------


## فدوه لحيدره

ربي يعطيك العافيه 

مشكور وما قصرت على المجهود الطيب 


وعظم الله لك الأجر في سيد الشهداء .. وأنالك شفاعته يوم الحساب ..





أطيب التحايا :

فدوه لحيدره

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

الشكر الجزيل ومثابين ان شاء الله

----------


## Hussain.T

شكرا لكم على الحضور الرائع

وعذرا هالأيام مشغول شوية لن استطيع وضع الصور

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله استفدت من مكتبتكم المتواضعه
يعطيك العافية يا ولد اختي

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*مشكور اخووي*  
*والله يعطيك العافيه* 
*وهذي كم صوره* 
أضغط على الصورة للتكبير  
** 
** 

** 
*يتبع*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

أضغط على الصورة للتكبير 


 أضغط على الصورة للتكبير

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

أضغط على الصورة للتكبير

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

**


**



**


*ان شاء الله يعجبونكم*

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكورة اختي على هذا المجهود الرائع

سيتم تقييمك ×4

تحياتي

----------

